# Amazon Sale on Personal safety equipment-6/3/15 only



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I didn't see anyone post this, but Amazon is having a sale on many 3M personal safety equipment including filter cartridges for masks, dust masks, eye safety, respirators, and more. Maybe some of you can take advantage of this.

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=lp_11554480011_gbrc_tit_r-1_6742_ab93198b?rh=i%3Aindustrial%2Cn%3A11554480011&ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&node=11554480011&tag=bfblfrad-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=390957


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like some good deals. Thnx for the heads-up


----------

